# Shampoo brand?



## havaone

There are a lot of threads where people mention what brand(s) of shampoo they use. Would everyone please let me know (in one place - ) what shampoo, conditioner, etc you use and what type of coat your pup has? My parents had a cookout yesterday, and someone asked me if I ever bothered to brush Havanna :redface:. What made that even worse was that she'd had a bath just the night before... She has long, silky, straight hair, but it never really looks that shiny. I also use a detangler spray which helps with the mats, but does nothing for the shine. Olivia is still young, but her hair is fuller and fluffier. Is there a shampoo, conditioner, etc. that works on all coat types?


----------



## Lilly's mom

*I would have assumed they were teasing you about the fact she looked "too pretty" if that is possible. I use Bio groom on Lilly and she has the cottony type coat thick and mats easily. I use a Maden brush and it works GREAT*.


----------



## Havtahava

I have Havanese with a variety of coat textures and I really like the *Pure Paws Reconstructive Shampoo* on _any_ of them. In addition, I use the *Coat Handler's Conditioner*. This is a leave-in product. Those two items work very well for any of my dogs. In fact, it doesn't really seem to matter too much on the shampoo you use if you finish it with the Coat Handler Conditioner.

For a little extra shine, I will use *EQyss Premiere Conditioning Spray *on my *black* dogs. It doesn't really do anything helpful on my white or parti-colored dogs though.


----------



## Jane

I love these:

Shampoo: *Nature's Specialties Plum Silky Shampoo*

Conditioners: *Coat Handler's Conditioner*, *Nature's Specialties Remoisturizer with Aloe.*

These products work great on both my dogs who have different coat types (Lincoln has a cottony coat, Scout has a flatter, silkier coat but with very thin hair prone to breakage).


----------



## EMarie

I use Isle of Dogs Shampoo and Conditioner. 
Shampoo - Royal Jelly
Conditioner - Heavy or Light Conditioner doesn't matter they both work well.


----------



## ama0722

I think you are going to get a lot of answers on this one! I have two and they really vary a lot and unfortunately it is going to be a lot of experimentation to get it right.

Dash has a very naturally silky easy going coat and if I put condition on him even rinsed out, I have been told told he is too oily. In fact, someone told me recently to not use any condition on him when I show him. I really like using the CC products on him and can't do leave in condition as it makes him look like I forgot to remove the products. He looks best when I rinse him for a long time and only shampoo his head. He hasn't had issues with breakage yet so I don't know about that but so far I love his coat.

Dora on the otherhand would be a nightmare without condition. Other than Dash eating her head hair. She has a very strong natural coat that doesnt breakoff. She doesnt matt that easily but her hair is more cottony especially in the areas where she is mainly white. Her darker hairs throughout her body are silkier. I LOVE the coat handler with the floating the coat on her. She is good enough to sit in it as well. Learning that technique has been a life saver (thanks kimberly!) We recently went thru a moving process and I honestly didnt brush her for about two weeks. I was shocked at how well her coat did cause I was prepared to put her up on the table and give her a puppy cut. But her coat held up great.

I also want to say a lot is unfortunately genetics. I am not sure how much the shampoo and conditioner truly can do. My other dog is a maltese and eats teh same food, etc but her hair breaks off. Now that we have a bigger yard and she spends a lot more time outside and runs a lot more her coat is already taking a beating after a few weeks. She may just end up back in a little hair cut!


----------



## Missy

I keep coming back to Pantene Blond Expressions for Jasper. And Pantene Smooth for Cash, both shampoo and conditioner. Although I just ordered the Isle of Dog sample set to try. We will see.


----------



## Redorr

I use Coat Handler conditioner and detangler for the mats. Lola's blowing coat now so I can't give much help on coat condition. I keep her hair short anyway. I just ordered the CC clarifying shampoo, after bath, etc. Unfortunately, the shampoo smells like coconut, one of the few smells I just can't stand. *So if anybody would like a brand new bottle of Chris Christensen Clarifying Shampoo, let me know and I'll even pay the cost of shipping! I hate things to go to waste.*


----------



## Missy

oh I hate the smell of coconut too...in fact I am allergic to it.

This stuff I got at my vets is terrific it makes them so soft and smooth, and they are far less itchy when I use it-- but it does smell like coconut.

http://www.1800petmeds.com/Hylyt+Essential+Fatty+Acid+Shampoo-prod10313-10313.html


----------



## irnfit

Missy, I'm allergic to coconut, too! I thought I was an oddball on that one. I use Isle of Dog and have recently been using the #1 All Systems products, which I also like for my dogs. I can use anything for Shelby's coat and it looks good, but have to be a little more fussy with Kodi.


----------



## Missy

Michele, do you have to avoid all soaps with coconut deritives in it... I do. it's a pain to find shampoos and bar soaps without coconut.


----------



## irnfit

Yep, I can't even smell it or my throat starts to close.


----------



## Missy

*GREAT NEW SHAMPOO!!!*

After loving the samples of Kiehl's Olive Fruit Oil shampoo and conditioner for myself... I went back to buy the bottles for myself and noticed they had a dog shampoo and conditioner and between bath spray. So I got the cuddly coat shampoo and conditioner for the boys too... Tried it for the first time tonight and boy do they feel delicious!!! and they were very easy to comb out too. I also used a bit of CC silk spirits at the end...but I often use that and all I can say is they feel different, and Cash looks shinier and blacker than he has looked in a long time.

http://www.kiehls.com/_us/_en/pets/index.aspx?

They sell it at Bloomingdales as well as their own stores.

http://www.kiehls.com/_us/_en/stores/index.aspx?state=CA&city=&zipcode=&cntry=US&SearchFilter=

it's not cheap, but it is not as expensive as IOD either...I don't love the smell, like I do the pantene, but so far I love the results on both boys...and that is very unusual as they have very different coats.

worth a try.


----------



## irnfit

Missy, let us know how this new shampoo/cond worked after a few days. I think most all work great for a day or two, but the real test is after a week. The last time I gave mine a bath was 2 weeks ago and I used Plush Puppy. It makes them very soft and silky, which is a miracle with Kodi's cotton candy hair. But after about a week, they don't look as great. When I use IOD or All Systems, they look cleaner for a longer time.


----------



## louise

My vet just gave me the same shampoo and I shampooed my 15 wk old pup for the first time. It worked beautifully, rinsed off easily, has no perceptible odor and she seems to be scratching less.

This is referring to the EFA HyLyt shampoo mentioned by another poster


----------



## littlebuddy

we use aveeno shampoo/conditioner in one, with the light blue cap. django was always itchy after grooming, we used all the "pet shampoos" and the groomer suggestd aveeno and he's been itch free ever since, plus, his skin always looks good, not dry.


----------



## Lynn

I use Coat Handlers clarifing shampoo and regular shampoo and conditioner. I also use Vellus clarifing shampoo, maintenance shampoo and conditioner. I like them both.


----------



## DAJsMom

I have used Petsilk products successfully, but I have a hard time finding them. I just recently bought some Tropiclean SPA products. I've used them once and am very happy so far. Dusty came out very nice and soft with the SPA Renew Shampoo and Nourish conditioner. She still looks nice a week later and I haven't brushed her! Dusty has a very profuse, very wavy coat that is pretty hard to manage, so I am glad to find something that is working.

I have tried Coathandlers but not with much success. It was better on Indie's straighter coat, not so good on Dusty!


----------



## EMarie

Joelle, 
You might want to try the heavy managment conditioner from Isle of Dogs..I use that on my "fly away hair clients" and it seams to work very well.


----------



## Missy

ok- wasn't crazy how the Kheil's dog shampoo lasted through the week. and I didn't love the smell. I went back to the IOD-- This works better on Jas than on Cash. I really want to try the plumb silky.


----------



## Leeann

Missy said:


> ok- wasn't crazy how the Kheil's dog shampoo lasted through the week. and I didn't love the smell. I went back to the IOD-- This works better on Jas than on Cash. I really want to try the plumb silky.


Missy I want to try this also. Is there anything else you want to try? Maybe we could each buy something new and split them in half, then we can try two shampoo's for the price of one. Hmmm we need to keep these idea's in mind for our playdates.


----------



## RIstream

Isle of the Dogs. #10 shampoo and #51 conditioner. Love the look, smell and feel after he's done


----------



## Missy

yes Leeann, lets come up with a list. I love, love, LOVE your new avitar!!!


----------



## Sissygirl

I use the Eqyss on Sissy. It is really nice.

I take her products to the groomers when I take her.


----------



## Jane

I love *Nature's Specialties Plum Silky*! I've been using it for over a year with great results.

I did want to alternate with another good shampoo though, and I am so far getting excellent results with *Pure Paws Reconstructive Shampoo* recommended by Kimberly :hug: . I didn't like their original bubble gum scent, but it is now a very light floral - much better.

I think I'm done shampoo shopping for now!


----------



## Leeann

Jane said:


> I did want to alternate with another good shampoo though, and I am so far getting excellent results with *Pure Paws Reconstructive Shampoo* recommended by Kimberly :hug: . I didn't like their original bubble gum scent, but it is now a very light floral - much better.
> 
> I think I'm done shampoo shopping for now!


That's the other one I wanted to try, I knew there was another one LOL. Jane what conditioner are you using with each?

Marie I like the Eqyss on Riley also, I love the way it smells and the scent stays for a long time.

Missy if you havent tried Eqyss I have plenty to give you a sample. Right now I would like to try Plum Silk & Pure Paws.


----------



## Jane

Leeann said:


> That's the other one I wanted to try, I knew there was another one LOL. Jane what conditioner are you using with each?


Leeann, I am using *Coat Handler's Conditioner*, primarily. I "float" their coats in it after every bath. They are getting used to it and are becoming more patient with the process!

I also like *Nature's Specialties' Remoisturizer with Aloe *and use it occasionally (it is harder for me to get, and because of that, more expensive). As far as I can tell, it is very similar to the CHC, except it does have some oil in it, which can be good for these drying winter months! I use both.


----------



## Mraymo

Leeann & Missy - I have the Pure Paws Reconstructive Shampoo and the Coat Handler's conditioner. Next time we get together I can bring some for you to try. I bought a gallon of each. I tried the IOD (samples for Boston show) for Izzy's last bath and wasn't that impressed. The static is killing me, I thought maybe IOD would help but it didn't. She's going to the groomer's tomorrow, I think I'll bring some Pure Paws and Coat Handler's. She's so dirty after walking all over NYC. I'm going to have her chest and underarms shaved again too.


----------



## earthnut

Domino gets the same stuff I use on myself.

*Baby shampoo* is very gentle and doesn't strip the hair dry. I also don't have to worry about washing around his eyes. It's replaced all the soap in my house (except for the washing machines) because it doesn't dry out the skin and doesn't seem to leave any residue either.

Either *Suave or Pantene smooth conditioner*. I alternate bottles because Pantene works wonderfully but causes buildup, so I go through one bottle and then switch to the other brand. Domino doesn't get as many washes as I do so he gets whatever is handy.

I haven't experimented with dog brands so there may be something better out there, but Domino always comes out of the bath so soft and silky that I feel no need to. These brands work best for my hair. Both Domino and I have dark wavy hair, though his is quite fine and mine is thick and frizzy.

One important thing I learned from my own hair care is not to use too much shampoo, regardless of brand. The shampoo does not need to suds up to work. Indeed, if there's a lot of suds you're probably using too much. The hair should still feel silky or even a bit oily after shampooing. "Squeaky clean" hair will only be dry and brittle. Also if frizziness is a problem, sometimes only use conditioner in the bath, no shampoo at all.


----------



## SaydeeMomma

I *loooove the smell* of Pure Paws Ultra Deep Conditioner. It makes Saydee smell heavenly for days. I also like the Reconstructing Shampoo by Pure Paws as well as Plum Silky Shampoo by Nature's Specialties. And of course Coat Handler conditioner is a must! I dilute shampoo BIG TIME and sometimes just add some to a sinkful of water and pour that over Saydee's hair to keep from using too much shampoo. I also dilute the Coat Handler with water and use it as a leave-in conditioner, just pouring a squirt into a large slurpee-type cup and rinsing her down before toweling off.


----------



## earfax

Havtahava said:


> I have Havanese with a variety of coat textures and I really like the *Pure Paws Reconstructive Shampoo* on _any_ of them. In addition, I use the *Coat Handler's Conditioner*. This is a leave-in product. Those two items work very well for any of my dogs. In fact, it doesn't really seem to matter too much on the shampoo you use if you finish it with the Coat Handler Conditioner.
> 
> For a little extra shine, I will use *EQyss Premiere Conditioning Spray *on my *black* dogs. It doesn't really do anything helpful on my white or parti-colored dogs though.


Hi Kimberly

It was a pleasure meeting you at Nationals.

Mollie is pretty easy her coat is beautiful. I use Bobbie Panter Gorgeous shampoo

but Bailey has a tough coat that seems to mat from the moment I look at it. the mats are right at the root. do you you think the 2 products you mentioned above would soften the coat longer. I tried a conditioner from the Spa line but it only stays soft for a day or two. Her coat also get dull looking after a day or two. Help!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I am still experimenting.... I will probably be one of these crazy dog ladies who own more than 9 shampoos! 

I am trying Crown Royale Biovite Formula 2 Shampoo and Conditioner Plus by Crown Royale, also trying Coat Handler Antistatic Detangler Spray. 

Dexter has silky hair. Bathe once a week. 

Dexter hardly has any hair so it is hard to gauge if the shampoo/conditioner are any good. I will try it a few more times and see how the shampoo and condition do...I don't like the smell of the shampoo and conditioner from the bottle. There is no smell on Dexter after the bath.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

I have been using Herbal Essences Hello Hydration shampoo and conditioner from Walmart for the past couple months. My dogs have never been softer!! I have gotten tons of compliments on their coats- more than I ever did when I was using expensive shampoo/cond.


----------



## LochTess

We use Eqyss Premier Botanical Rehydrant Shampoo &
Eqyss Premier Cloud Nine Cream Rinse Conditioner on Ricky. It's great because I cause it too


----------



## Kathy Berrena

*Shampoo*

OK guys can anyone tell me where I can get some Pure Paws Reconstructive Shampoo? I have switched from IOD conditioner to Coat Handlers Conditioner and have liked the results.

Thanking you in advance for the help,

Kathy


----------



## juliav

Here you go. 

http://www.showdogstore.com/pure-paws-ultra-reconstructing-shampoo.aspx


----------



## Kathy Berrena

Thanks Julia, I have ordered it and it should be here this week. Can't wait to try it.

Kathy


----------



## juliav

You are welcome.


----------



## pjewel

I switched from the IOD awhile ago when I ran out of some of the products and tried PlumSilky. I also use the QuickerSlicker and the remoisturizer with Aloe. The products work great after I got past the initial perfumy smell.


----------



## LuvCicero

I use the TropiClean shampoos on Cicero and I like it better than most I have tried. I use Cure Care conditioner to float him in. He is as soft as cotton.


----------



## Phoebs

A few followup questions and a proposal!
1) Katie/moptop: do you feel like their fur is "still clean" after a few days? I am thinking the shampoo from petco that we used up on phoebe was maybe looking dingy too soon, and maybe attracting dirt into her coat? I'd sure love to be able to use something from a normal store, but your dogs are going with shorter coats lately, right? and maybe not susceptible to grunge?

2) Kimberly, what the heck is "floating a coat?" do you fill the sink and add the stuff? 

3) A proposition! I notice you can get a little bottle of this stuff for $14 dollars or so, but a whole gallon for like $40. Is there anybody in the SF area that would like to "go in" on a jug of Pure Paws and Coat handler with me? If I had three interested people, we could work out delivery and make out like bandits with our own aliquots. Any takers? For example, for the shampoo, that is a rate that is ~$7.50 per 16 oz including shipping! The shipping on the 16oz size is insane-, over $9.00 for a cost of $24 for 16 oz..... PLEASE go in with me! That's way cheaper than the basic shampoos at Petco, and maybe cheaper than Herbal essence from Wallmart!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Are you diluting down the shampoo and the conditioner before you put it on her coat?
Also, I have learned I have to rince, rince and rince some more!
Yes, my dogs are in shorter coat these days-


----------



## Lilysplash I

I use *PETSILK* shampoo and conditioner and I really like it for both dogs. Stuey is more silky and Sadie cottony although that seems to be changing. Once my husband and I were walking both dogs and a couple stopped me with Sadie because her white coat was so sparkly that she just had to comment. I also like the smell.

I also use Kiehl's cuddly coat. They carry it at Nordstrom's here. I like this too but my favorite is Petsilk.


----------

